
Brad Templeton's Analysis of the Uber Collision - Symmetry
https://www.forbes.com/sites/bradtempleton/2019/11/06/new-ntsb-reports-on-uber-fatality-reveal-major-errors-by-uber/#4d1bff581781
======
metalliqaz
> _Uber has, apparently, fixed all the things that went wrong in this case,
> including the flaws in the safety culture at the company. This exact
> accident will not happen again, and it’s pretty likely that these sorts of
> flaws will happen again. That might be cause to bless their return to the
> roads._

Does this paragraph contain a typo? Perhaps s/likely/unlikely/

------
bradknowles
Is there a version of this article that is not Adblock-blocked?

